# Calgary, AB, Canada - GR mix in kill shelter



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

There you go........a perfect little brother for Ranger!!! He's very cute...In all of the years I've been browsing the MJ Humane Society website (not sure why), I have only seen 1 Golden in there and he was adopted immediately.


----------



## Ranger (Nov 11, 2009)

There was a flat coat at CHS awhile back, too. He got snapped up within a few days, thank goodness! I was checking his page every day and he was like a mirror image of Ranger and it made me so sad!

I would be interested in this little guy if I could afford another dog! Going back to school in the fall so finances are getting pretty tight. Hmmm, think my parents are wanting another dog, though...need to get some info on him.


----------



## Bender (Dec 30, 2008)

Sent an email to the Golden Club of Alberta. Also requested they respond and let me know if they want that sort of thing, since this will be the fifth dog I've sent them info on and never seem to get any reply. Sheesh!

Lana


----------

